
Software Allows Hackers to Activate MacBook Webcams Without Green Warning Light - dominhhai
http://www.macrumors.com/2013/12/18/software-allows-hackers-to-activate-macbook-webcams-without-green-warning-light/
======
csixty4
Article is from 2013. Issue doesn't affect Macs made after 2008.

